# Recreational use of benzos?



## deadwarrior666 (May 12, 2009)

Is it safe to use benzos recreationally once in a while? Does any of you do that?


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

My "when nesessary" use of diazepam is actually recreational. Low doses are sufficient for fun, in case of non-regular user. In such format it must be safe. I have not permanent benzo connection, that prevents me from regular use.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

There's nothing "fun" about benzos. What's fun about being drowsy and forgetful?


----------



## deadwarrior666 (May 12, 2009)

DistinctlyAmbiguous said:


> There's nothing "fun" about benzos. What's fun about being drowsy and forgetful?


Its indeed fun if you take triple or qudraple doses but you ought to be careful. I find it very euphoric and pleasurable, kind of drunk feeling without hangover. Its always pleasure to roam in lush garden after getting some benzos


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

I can't imagine "fun" and "benzos" in the same sentence. I'd probably get bored skydiving. I guess it's safe though as they aren't that toxic. Still, even if they were fun to me I'd save them just for social anxiety when I really need to take them so I don't take them too often and develop a dependency. If you already take them regularly, like 4 times a week or more, then taking a "recreational" dose would just be pushing your tolerance up.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

I never took them for "recreation".....but for awhile I was taking a lot far too often and I ended up going through some horrible withdrawals and stuff when I stopped. So have fun with that if you end up in my shoes. I wouldnt wish what I felt like on my worst enemy!!!

now I feel even 0.5mg of ativan...but I get a hangover-ish feeling from them now. So i only take them when i have to

I dont even believe in drinking to feel different, let alone benzos


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

deadwarrior666 said:


> Its indeed fun if you take triple or qudraple doses but you ought to be careful. I find it very euphoric and pleasurable, kind of drunk feeling without hangover. Its always pleasure to roam in lush garden after getting some benzos


I'm probably just jealous that they don't phase me one bit. I've taken 12mg Klonopin at once with absolutely no effect.


----------



## deadwarrior666 (May 12, 2009)

DistinctlyAmbiguous said:


> I'm probably just jealous that they don't phase me one bit. I've taken 12mg Klonopin at once with absolutely no effect.


12 mg :O that sounds too much!!

For me even 2 - 3 mg is enough for recreational purpose


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

It's safe to use benzos regardless. It's a perscribed medicine. The only unsafe thing that could be considered is coming off of it too quick, because people can have seisures.

But as long as you don't use alot for months at a time, I think you will be okay. I used benzos a lot and I never experienced a withdrawal untill I was perscribed, using day after day for over two months.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I use em recreationally and medicinally. This is why I run out of xanax early. 

I find the buzz enjoyable, especially when mixed with weed. 

Even if I use them recreationally, it still lowers the anxiety to the point where I end up hanging out with someone instead of sitting at my house alone; so there is still some therapeutic value. 

I think its okay to do it every once in a while but if you actually do need the benzo then it should be obvious that you will run out way too early.


----------



## Antis (Nov 2, 2010)

I've never taken really high recreational doses of benzos, but surely opiates are better. If I had a good supply of benzos, I'd keep the benzos for treating anxiety and use codeine for a nice buzz or sleep. Building a tolerance to something you need sucks.....


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Tried 20 mg xanax and other high doses of benzo's only get double vision.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Take 6-10mg lorazepam with 300mg codeine, that feels pretty good.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

This calls for 4mg of Kpin at once


----------



## firoz786 (Feb 5, 2011)

Dont you get sleepy and pass out???


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I take 3mg of Klonopin daily. I don't feel much. I think it soothes the anxiety a little bit. I've been on it for a while, so it's not very sedating anymore.


----------



## deadwarrior666 (May 12, 2009)

Antis said:


> I've never taken really high recreational doses of benzos, but surely opiates are better. If I had a good supply of benzos, I'd keep the benzos for treating anxiety and use codeine for a nice buzz or sleep. Building a tolerance to something you need sucks.....


Opiates are awesome!! but are they safe? I recently had some good experiance on opiate painkiller


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

deadwarrior666 said:


> Opiates are awesome!! but are they safe? I recently had some good experiance on opiate painkiller


Dilaudid does nothing for my mood or making me high but apparently it gives others a high 

Extremely dangerous though.


----------



## Antis (Nov 2, 2010)

deadwarrior666 said:


> Opiates are awesome!! but are they safe? I recently had some good experiance on opiate painkiller


I only take codeine every once in a while, which is quite light but it can give an insane morphine-like euphoria if you're a newb like me. It is very safe, as long as you don't get addicted, and never take it with paracetamol, you have to CWE.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Me and my friends (the few i have, hehe) take xanax bars and drink on occasion. I always find the experience to be really fun, i can be myself (albeit a dumbed down version of myself) and not worry about a thing. Would not reccomend making it a habit though, from what i hear benzo withdrawal is no joke.



deadwarrior666 said:


> Opiates are awesome!! but are they safe? I recently had some good experiance on opiate painkiller


I would never reccomend opiates to anyone with an addictive personality, such as myself. Yes, they make you feel absolutely awesome....until you start overdoing it and taking them all the time. I was addicted to opiates (started with pills, ended up on heroin) for several years. It is absolutely awful having to rely on a substance to make it through the day. I've been clean about 6 months now, but i still crave the **** every single day.

I realize most people wont overdo it like i did and im not saying that opiates are a horrible thing and you can't use it recreationally, just be careful. You definately dont want to end up like me


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Antis said:


> I only take codeine every once in a while, which is quite light but it can give an insane *morphine-like* euphoria if you're a newb like me.


For anyone who doesn't know, codeine works by being metabolized into morphine.

Not everyone can metabolize it though. I suspect I'm one of them, as I felt nothing the one time I took it at 210 mg (having no opioid tolerance).


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

I must feel nothing from codeine now as well. I am on fluoxetine, that inhibits P4502D6 cytochrome, converting codeine into morphine.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

deadwarrior666 said:


> Its indeed fun if you take triple or qudraple doses but you ought to be careful. I find it very euphoric and pleasurable, kind of drunk feeling without hangover. Its always pleasure to roam in lush garden after getting some benzos


Definitely :yes
Its very similar to being drunk without the hangover but the dosage always needs to be increased and they are addictive


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

benzos are fun as hell if you mix themn with alcohol. they are boiring on their own but still enjoyable for relaxing, watching tv or sleeping through something (like life in my case) but they are seriously the worst drug ever. withdrawal can last for years.


----------

